# 8n



## Burner1 (Apr 27, 2012)

After extensive dirt work the oil rings were stuck in my 8N. I used 90w gear oil to get through last season mowing. 

An engine rebuild turned into a restoration. Everything red except engine block and head is powder coated. Everything Ford grey was painted at a local auto shop:


----------

